# Quad trailer



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone have a trailer for sale that pulls behind a quad?


----------



## hunterjoeND (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 5' x 10' trailer for sale.

Asking $500 - email for photos.

[email protected]

Thanks,
Hunterjoe


----------

